# Trailing riding - alone or in a group?



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Is it ok to go out on a trail ride alone? I don't have anyone to ride with me, so I am thinking about venturing out on my own. Does anyone else ever do this? My mare is VERY calm and and doesn't get bothered by anything. I don't think I would ever do this alone with my gelding.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Ideally its best to trail ride with someone else for safety. But It's hard to make sure you always have someone with you so sometimes you have to go alone. Since you have a trusty horse I think you're fine to do so. Some of my best "reflection time" was me and my old gelding out just us in nature. It's the best. But make sure you take your cell phone and tell someone where you're going...don't go far off the beaten path.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if i didnt ride alone I would probably rarely be able to ride. 
just find some one to check out with that knows how long you will be gone. then be sure to let them know when your back.
I also pick different areas when alone. I have a battlefield park near an army base to ride, there is generally a jogger or biker along every so often.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

same boat here. I take my horse to a trail campground with others but they don't like to do more than one ride a day. And sometimes they leave to go back to their barn to do chores.

I've tried venturing out by myself. I stick to uber easy trails. Flat and close to campground to work up Sam's confidence. 

You wont know until you try, but for success, pick a familiar trail. if you can hack out at your barn by yourself and get your mare more confident exploring on her own.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I ride alone, I always plan my path, and tell someone where I'm going and an estimate of when I'll be finished. I always carry my phone, and I use an app that shows my position of a map of our local forest when I ride there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I do a lot of both, but if I am ride alone, I always let someone know where I am and an approximate time Ill be back.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I prefer to go with friends and enjoy the sights as a group, More fun to see and share.

But if I've got the day off and nobody else is free. I go alone. Not a big deal.

In fact it is fairly common to see guides, outfitters and cowboys out working alone. Guides and Outfitters often coming down a trail with 3-7 horses in a pack string behind them, and they have been 10 miles into the wilderness to drop off or pick up a spot camp.

Ranchers often have to check on their cows on their grazing permits. This requires them to ride up on the mountain in rough and remote terrain to check on cattle on grazing permits. I see sheep herders spending weeks at time alone with their flocks. They have 2-3 horses and ride a different one each day as they keep track of their flocks.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I ride alone quite a bit. I agree, just takes your phone and tell someone where you're going.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just my opinion...
I don't think a person should ride alone if they are inexperienced and are lacking in first aid knowledge. I think a horse should go out several times with a quiet, experienced trail horse to give both you and the horse exposure. How your horse acts in the riding space at home may not be the same way he acts on the trail, and that's something you should know about your horse. You also should know how to deal with injuries because its very easy to get hurt, not know what to do and make it worse by doing nothing or the wrong thing.

Personally, I usually ride alone. I don't enjoy company most of the time and my horse turns into a lunatic with others around.

It's fine to trail ride alone as long as you're careful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I prefer riding alone because I can go at my own speed, and my horse stays focused on me. She is super sane and calm so I feel it is safe. If you are confident in your horse on the trail, I'd say go for it. Just stick to the safer trails, and let someone know approximately how long you will be out. Carry your phone on you (not on the horse).


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

A friend of mine hires sheepherders from South America. Many don't know how to ride a horse when they arrive. They are given one lesson, then left in a sheep camp by themselves with a couple of well-broke horses. They then ride alone every day.

It isn't entirely risk-free, and my friend has had his ribs broken when a horse fell in the mountains. But I'd wager that if the horse is well-broke, the danger is less than the danger of learning to jump with horses. FWIW, he says the horses have saved the life of more than one lost sheepherder. Last winter, one sheepherder dropped his reins and started to confess his sins to God when lost in a snowstorm. Apparently he had many sins to confess, and was still confessing an hour later when his horse stopped a couple of feet from his trailer! :lol:

Me? Well, I'll let you know as soon as my mare hits the 'well-broke' stage...


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

I also ride alone a lot. The only other advice I can ad is put a piece of junk mail or anything with your info (name, address, home, and cell#'s) on it in case you become separated from your otherwise trusty mount. Happy trails
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

trailwalker said:


> I also ride alone a lot. The only other advice I can ad is put a piece of junk mail or anything with your info (name, address, home, and cell#'s) on it in case you become separated from your otherwise trusty mount. Happy trails
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a pet identification tag engraved with my horse's name and my info. I keep it on the tack when I ride and if its storming I braid it into his mane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

My answer: Yes, but...
You need to be a good and confident rider. Even the most quiet horse may spook in the wild. The horse has to be well trained to listen to any cue instantly and move from your leg sideway.

Then... yes! Like others, if I waited for company, I'd never ride. There are always risks involved, but we can minimize. I have my phone, GPS included. I wear a helmet at all times and tell someone where I plan to go and for how long.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

With my well-broke horses I ride alone all the time. No problems, no worries. It's wonderful.

BUT, I now have a 3 yr old that is green broke and I know I NEED to be riding him alone and I just have the hardest time bringing myself to do it. I've come off him twice riding by myself when he's spooked and now I almost have a phobia about it. I hate myself for not having the confidence in him like I do my other horses, but my other horses are around 20 years old. I tell myself it's not fair to expect the 3 yr old to act like a 20 year old. And yet here I am yet again, dreading taking the 3 yr old out.

It's awful actually. I love the darn horse so much I can't get rid of him.....and yet I am afraid to ride him by myself. I've been riding with a friend all summer and now fall is in the air and I don't know if I am ready to fly solo this winter. I just don't know what to do. I know it's my problem, not the horses problem. He is a decent horse for the most part, just a random spook or a random buck here and there. I just don't want to hit the ground again. And I am much more likely to hit the ground alone because he is spookier alone. Sometimes it makes me feel like giving up on riding altogether.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I know it's my problem, not the horses problem. He is a decent horse for the most part, just a random spook or a random buck here and there. I just don't want to hit the ground again. And I am much more likely to hit the ground alone because he is spookier alone. Sometimes it makes me feel like giving up on riding altogether.


You are most likely just feeling normal common sense. It is dangerous going out alone on insane horses. When I was younger, I never worried about it. I also got thrown, hurt, abandoned by the horse, etc. more than once. I worry now because I actually have the maturity to not be so stupid. 

Ride a well broke horse alone. If you ride a young or high strung horse alone, it is better to keep the rides short and let somebody know when you will be back so they can come check on you.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Letting someone know where you are riding is good if riding alone. Sometimes we can get too cautious which can interfere with "living." Riding with someone is good but if you have ride alone so be it, keep your common sense and don't forget to take deep breaths. It will relax you and your horse.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I actually prefer, in a lot of cases, to ride alone. Gets me the hell away from people and the world, and I enjoy the solitude.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I ride alone all the time. My husband rides dirtbikes and I am fortunate our friend has a large ranch that is close to the dirtbike lease they ride on so we go up together and camp and both do our riding. I have 3000 all to myself and have come to prefer riding alone. Cell phones do not work so I do not bother. I do always pack my saddle bags probably to full but enough if something happens [per say ending up in an emergent situation. I always were a bright orange or pink shirt so I can be found. I did run into some hunters on a neighboring fence line and they told me that could see me from miles away. I spend up to 9 hours out on the ranch on my own. I do stick to 4 different routes and tell my hubby which one I am going on that day. These are actually old dirt bike trails so the guys would be able to find me easily if I did not return. My advice always let someone know how long you are going to be out, stay on a known trail and remain cautious and be prepared. When I ride around home I ride the county roads and cotton fields and do take my cell and let my hubby know how long and where I am going. There is nothing wrong with riding alone. I find the connection with my horse has gotten stronger the more I ride alone.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Going riding alone was one of the big reasons I got a horse trailer this year. I generally only got out to one or two trail rides a year when I depended on others for transportation. I think I've ridden more trail rides this summer than I have in all the years I've been riding now- I lucked out in that my horse is much more experienced at trail riding (and trail riding without other horses!) than I am. I probably wouldn't have even tried it if I didn't know that his previous owner had ridden him on the trails a lot and most of the time alone. I'm really enjoying my solo trail rides with him  As others have said, I do let someone know when I head and out and get back, and thus far I've been always going to the same state park.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

For several years I mostly rode solo, and I kind of prefer to go solo or with (at most) one or two other people so we can openly communicate about speed, where we're going, if someone needs to stop and do a tack adjustment/fix, whatever.

When you get into bigger groups. . .I don't know, it just seems like there are always problems. People get stupid or inconsiderate. Trail etiquette just gets tossed aside. 

Having said that, you take a bigger risk riding solo simply because things can get bad in a hurry, even if it's a trail you know well.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

99% of my riding is alone, out on the trails. 

But I always carry my cell phone with me (attached to ME and not the horse) and my husband always knows when I am out riding, and the possible places I could go. 

I trust my horses to go out alone. Not everyone has a trustworthy "solo" horse, so be careful with that too.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Haven't had anybody to ride with in 14 yrs. It's alone or nothing.

Wish I had cell phone reception out here but it's rare to have enough service to get a txt out. I do carry it anyway on the outside chance something might work.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I prefer riding with others, but it isn't always possible. When I go out alone I stick to trails I know, carry my cell phone, and try to let people know where I'm going to be.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I am comfortable riding alone. To me, any more than two riders is too large a group.
Carry a whistle! The sound carries in case someone has to come looking for you.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have only trail ridden alone once, and all other times it was in fairly large (always 3+) groups. Riding alone sounds like something I would really enjoy, though...


----------



## charlesmay (Sep 26, 2013)

6gun Kid said:


> I actually prefer, in a lot of cases, to ride alone. Gets me the hell away from people and the world, and I enjoy the solitude.


I agree it is nice to get out there alone and enjoy what God made!!!


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

My best rides have been alone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sue I would look into something like the SPOT ( findmespot.com ) or something similar if you're riding without cell reception

I would love to ride my mare more solo but I don't really dare just yet. She is a pain if taken out of the pasture by herself so riding at home without one of the 2 other horses is just a fight but riding alone away from home she is much better. A few weeks ago when my wife & I were camping with some of her friends they took a short cut back to the campsite and I took a different route back and once my mare got over being away from the pack that was the most calm & responsive she had been on the 4 days of riding


I think to ride in a group you really have to find the right group: 
- most of the groups I ride with are a lot of fun and range from 1 other to 5 others but when we get up to 4-6horses it generally falls into 2 groups staying within eyesight of eachother except for one where it's a very rigid single file line with lots of communication forward and backwards 
-one group i ride with includes my wife's co-workers and the one just isn't a pleasure to ride with because the rider lacks common sense thus putting my horse into bad for us situations by crowding where then she gets nervous and the girl doesn't even recognize it so huge issue there


but on the riding solo topic... I always keep keys, phone, wallet on me instead of the horse but what about a jerk line like they use in tie-down roping. just something that will be 10-20' long and allow you to grab hold of something without being drug, not necessarily a full jerk line which is used to get the horse to back up but just a long line from the bridle/halter and coiled in a belt loop?


----------



## EquiiAlex (Sep 28, 2013)

It's best to go with someone else for safety. My friend was on his horse on a trail, his horse spooked and he fell in a ditch and snapped his leg. He was there for a whole night and was found in the morning. All the trails I've been on were with someone else. Whether with my mom, sister, or a buddy, I've always felt safer going with a friend. One time I even went on a group ride with sixteen other people!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

tim62988 said:


> Sue I would look into something like the SPOT ( findmespot.com ) or something similar if you're riding without cell reception


We have carried one of these for several years. Never needed it but a comfort to have...just in case. At least you can be found if you send the alert.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

At the camp I work at, I have a rule. No one leaves the barn for a trail ride alone. you can ride in the arena alone. But no solo-trail rides. Now, all that said, I do ride alone in the fall winter and spring working cows, training horses, and hunting. I have been in a few "close calls". To ride alone is by far not the best, but it is what it is.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Much as I'd love one of those findme gadgets it's out of my price range. I've been trail riding alone since long before cell phones and internet.

I do post the major trail I'm taking on facebook and an approximate return time with directions for somebody to come looking if I'm not back. I know there is one person on my friends list who is paying attention and will send help. Hopefully there are more but I won't bank on it.

I'm keenly aware of the danger. Back in the early 1970's I had a horse rear and flip onto me out on a trail. I was alone. I was able to get back on somehow and get home but I was pretty banged up. Nothing broken but I had a black horrid bruise from groin to knee and was on crutches for a few weeks. Some of the aches I have now I attribute to that fall.

Couple years ago I was in my front yard pulling weeds and heard a horse come trotting down the road fast. Riderless app pony all saddled up, tack told me it was a kid. Caught the horse and I immediately started up to the snowmobile trails. Was much relieved to find 2 other riders with the kid on back unharmed just a little bit in. Though their attitude was more like they thought I was taking their horse rather than coming to help. If I was taking it I would have ridden out back behind the barn instead of jogging along side the horse and following the tracks back. No idea who they were, never saw them again. Sometimes horse trailers park at the snowmobile club house down the road from me, could be from anywhere.


----------



## TimeFlys (Nov 9, 2012)

When my husband was working 6 hours out of town from where we live I agreed to not ride alone. Well now that its been a year and Ive barely ridden any of my 5 horses, I do believe it's the right weather to start riding again.

I will be going alone letting him know where I'm going and what time I expect to be back. It is hard to find someone to ride with on a committed regular basis.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yesterday I went up and helped gather the cows off the mountain. We left the corrals with 8 riders, but as we got farther out we kept dispersing so we could cover more ground and find all the cows in their secret hide outs. This is far from being a trail ride, You are bushwacking through the trees and underbrush. stepping over dead fall. When you find a couple of pair, they always seem to split up and head in opposite direction. So you are kicking you horse up to high gear to head them off and doing this on un even terrain thru the brush.

I talked to the cow handler. He told me he has had that job for 21 years now. He spends the summers alone with the cattle on the grazing permits up on the mountain. Come fall the 5 ranchers who co-op the area grazing, bring all their family and friends to come help round up the cows. But for 4 months, the cow handler rides alone with a couple of dogs doing the work.

I've often seen guides and outfitters riding alone. They lead a pack string of horses/mules into remote areas to drop off or pick up spot camps. Guides often help hunters find trophy animals and after harvesting them. They call their main camp and have them bring out a string of pack animals to pack the game off the mountain. Again, usually one individual with several pack animals in remote and rugged country by himself.

So yes a lot of people ride alone. Often in much more dangerous situations than a simple trail ride and seem to survive.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

TimeFlys said:


> When my husband was working 6 hours out of town from where we live I agreed to not ride alone. Well now that its been a year and Ive barely ridden any of my 5 horses, I do believe it's the right weather to start riding again.
> 
> I will be going alone letting him know where I'm going and what time I expect to be back. It is hard to find someone to ride with on a committed regular basis.


You know, that's exactly why my friend entrapped me into getting a horse & riding with her: her husband (who doesn't ride, though we keep nagging him) kept getting worried about her riding alone.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

A lot more people die from sitting around on the couch watching TV and getting heart attacks as a result than die of horse riding accidents.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

That is awesome Celeste...lol!

Dustbunny...GREAT idea with the whistle!

I personally am too chicken to go out alone. My horse has the confidence, but I don't. I ride with at least one other person. I seem to have more confidence riding when I am with someone. Don't know why.

However, for those times when I don't have someone to go with me, I trail walk my horse or both horses. It's great exercise for all of us and I enjoy exploring with them. Good alternative.

We actually have the luxury of 'boarder patrol'....they are ALWAYS watching. So, if something happens, you can bet you will be rescued...lol.


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

Ride alone almost always. Take cell and keep it on myself. I'd also suggest a helmet for extra safety. The important thing is a quiet horse. Almost any horse will spook given the wrong situation, but the 3 times I've come off Dixie, she stopped after her immediate jump, few steps running and stayed right beside me until I'm remounted.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't wade trough the comments but...

1. If you HAVE to go alone, make sure you tell someone where you are going and how long you are going to be out; make sure they know the route you are taking and do not deviate...cal lit a ride plan..like a flight plan for a pilot. If you have a cell than take it along.

2. Best bet is take someone along..the buddy system works. Ditto on a cell...there should be at least one.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Depends on the horse. If it's a green horse I try to only go when other people are going out, but eventually even they have to go out alone to get their confidence built up.

I definitely suggest a helmet, cell phone, telling someone where you're headed and I go one step further and wear an eventing vest. 

I believe in better safe than sorry, but not enough to stop me from enjoying my life.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I almost always ride alone since my husband quit riding. There is no cell reception here, but I always tell someone my exact route and about how long I'll be gone. I always say a prayer as I head out and so far (in 30 years) so good.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Like some others if I didn't ride alone I'd never ride :lol:. It would be wonderful to have someone ride along with me, but I don't hold out much hope. Most of the riders near me are women and so far none of them are ok with paved roads or bushwhacking and only a couple will deal with a dirt road (which is the only other way to reach part of the nearest trail)
Since the majority of my riding is along roads I wouldn't have anyone to ride with anyway. Not many people around here train their horses to ride along roads and are scared to death of the idea.
Plus, if I just rode "trails" I'd be extremely limited unless I wanted to haul someplace and hauling time cuts down on riding time :lol:.
If I broke it down my riding is about 45% along paved roads, 25% dirt roads, 15% bushwhacking, 15% trails. I have to ride a road or bushwhack to get to a trail anyway :lol:.

I know several people who get concerned about me riding along the road, but the horse has to start sometime and I started doing this before I was 16 (ok, that's 40 years ago).

Of course they miss out on some wonderful interaction with people you'd never meet otherwise. When I ride through a new area I've had people call to me to have me ride up to their house so they could see the horse better. Parents ask if I'd stop and they get their child out from the TV to come see the horse. I've had people see me coming 1/4 mile away and stand around waiting for me to reach them. People around here aren't use to seeing someone riding so I enjoy giving them the opportunity to get more familiar with horses and riders. It would be great if there were more people who did it so I'd have someone to ride with.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I do most of my trail riding alone also. I just like it better that way. When my mom can join me I really enjoy that also but most of the time I go solo.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazingly enough I thought about taking a picture while I was on my typical "trail" ride (great riding weather we're having now). Checking out my latest gift. A bitless bridle. The horses didn't know what to think of it since a halter is all I've put on them for years and all these two were use to.

As you can see it's along paved roads and around here most people don't ride along paved roads (I don't count them trailering to town to ride and a parade :lol so riding alone is pretty much a given.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

I mostly ride alone, most people in my area don't count what I do as *trail riding*

I may be the worlds most boring hacker outer. For the most part we walk along the road or through neighbouring farms on a long rein, only ever stoping or speeding up to jump random ditches and banks. Everyone who comes with me gets bored and goes home.

Course, thats the way me and my pony like it. .


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

I just ordered this off of an Etsy.com store for my saddle. You never know when a horse is going to spook and at least this is a small, visible and easy way to have someone call for help if they grab your horse somewhere. That way your family/emergency contact knows you were in an accident. I put my emergency contact number AND my own number on it. Just in case.


----------

